# Turmberg Treppen



## mikekc22 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 
is schonmal jemand auf die Idee gekommen die Treppen 
beim Turmberg runterzugurken'? 

Wär doch mal ne Idee fürs nächste Turmbergrennen oder?


----------



## black soul (21. Dezember 2012)

sehr lustig, wenn du angefangen hast zufahren kannst du keine pause machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (21. Dezember 2012)

so viele ??
Ein Foto davon wär toll - Bitte - Danke !!

Hab grad Wiki gefragt . . . es sind 127 Treppen und ein Turmbergrennen gibt es schon.
http://ka.stadtwiki.net/Turmberg


----------



## mikekc22 (21. Dezember 2012)

Foto gibt's keins, weil noch nicht ausprobiert...
Mir fehlt dann als der letzte Kick an Mut. 

Turmbergrennen - klar gibts schon, dachte aber eher, dass man das als Zusatzdisziplin zum normalen runterfahren machen kann.


----------



## mazola01 (21. Dezember 2012)

Kein Problem...nur was soll das bringen außer dummem rumgehoppel


----------



## mikekc22 (21. Dezember 2012)

Mich würde nur intressieren, ob man das mit dem Hardtail durchhält?
(Bin bisher nur mal max. 2 Treppenabschnitte à 8 Treppen gefahren )


----------



## Waldgeist (21. Dezember 2012)

da steht doch ein Schild


----------



## mikekc22 (21. Dezember 2012)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> da steht doch ein Schild Anhang anzeigen 242767


Mag sein, ich bin diese Treppe ja auch noch nicht gefahren.
(Würde ich auch nicht, bzw. nur wenn mal wirklich gar keiner da is..).

-> Meine Idee war ja, dass man die Treppe mal am Turmbergrennen absperrt und dort evtl. ein "2. Rennen" macht, mit Zeiten für die Treppe 
(natürlich nur mit Genehmigung)


----------



## Jan89 (21. Dezember 2012)

Bin sie schon ein paar mal gefahren aber wirklich spannend ist das nicht 
es rumpelt viel und unten denkst du dir würden die hände abfallen


----------



## black soul (22. Dezember 2012)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Mag sein, ich bin diese Treppe ja auch noch nicht gefahren.
> (Würde ich auch nicht, bzw. nur wenn mal wirklich gar keiner da is..).
> 
> -> Meine Idee war ja, dass man die Treppe mal am Turmbergrennen absperrt und dort evtl. ein "2. Rennen" macht, mit Zeiten für die Treppe
> (natürlich nur mit Genehmigung)



aber sonst bist du noch gesund


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Dezember 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> so viele ??
> Ein Foto davon wär toll - Bitte - Danke !!
> 
> Hab grad Wiki gefragt . . . es sind 127 Treppen und ein Turmbergrennen gibt es schon.
> http://ka.stadtwiki.net/Turmberg



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hier nicht von den Treppen des Turmes gesprochen wird, sondern von den Hexenstäffeln, die von Durlach auf den Turmberg führen. Dies sind übrigends 528 Stufen.
Und ja, ich bin sie schon gefahren. Und ja, das macht Spaß. 
Aber für ein Rennen bzw. das bereits bestehende Turmbergrennen werden diese aus dem 18. Jhd. stammenden Stufen leider nicht freigegeben.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei Wiki steht . . . 

"*Veranstaltungen *

 Seit 2007 gibt es die Veranstaltung Klingender Turmberg, seit 2000 wird das Turmbergrennen [1] mit dem Fahrrad durchgeführt."


----------



## Eike. (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, aber auf der Straße.


----------



## Rynn94 (23. Dezember 2012)

Und bergauf!


----------



## shield (30. Dezember 2012)

und bergab würde dem event den falschen charakter geben.

ich selbst bin sie aber auch schon runter gefahren. und hab zwischen durch zugegebenerweise angehalten und geschoben. da fahr ich lieber die alten turmbergtrails oben...


----------



## mikekc22 (30. Dezember 2012)

shield schrieb:


> und bergab würde dem event den falschen charakter geben.
> 
> ich selbst bin sie aber auch schon runter gefahren. und hab zwischen durch zugegebenerweise angehalten und geschoben. da fahr ich lieber die alten turmbergtrails oben...


Gibt es denn mehrere?' Dann muss ich mich mal auf die Suche machen...
(Hab bisher nur von 1 gewusst)


----------



## shield (1. Januar 2013)

nein es gibt nur "das eine" - der berg ruft.

aber an sich wäre es wirklich mal interssant über eine stock und stein abfahrt sich gedanken zu machen, natürlich nicht nur die trppen sondern auch zwischen den gärtchen hindurch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikekc22 (24. Januar 2013)

shield schrieb:


> nein es gibt nur "das eine" - der berg ruft.
> 
> aber an sich wäre es wirklich mal interssant über eine stock und stein abfahrt sich gedanken zu machen, natürlich nicht nur die trppen sondern auch zwischen den gärtchen hindurch.



War das jetzt ernst gemeint? 
Aber paar neue Trails am Turmberg (ohne Kicker und sowas, wegem Förster ) wären schon ganz nett. 
Mal schaun was sich machen lässt ohne viel zu verändern...


----------



## shield (25. Januar 2013)

klar war das ernst gemeint.
die überreste der turmbergtrails machen schon noch spass, allerdings find ich den turmberg generell spitze, da man von plateau zu plateau fahren kann. ist zwar zeitlich nur ne kurze abfahrt, aber macht wahnsinns spass.


----------



## Scottrider01 (26. Januar 2013)

Die Treppen sind echt gut es gibt ja auch ein kleiner Trail auf dem Turmberg das kann man ja dann gut verbinden


----------



## mikekc22 (1. Februar 2013)

shield schrieb:


> klar war das ernst gemeint.
> die überreste der turmbergtrails machen schon noch spass, allerdings find ich den turmberg generell spitze, da man von plateau zu plateau fahren kann. ist zwar zeitlich nur ne kurze abfahrt, aber macht wahnsinns spass.


Das seh ich genauso! Aber inzwischen is mir die Abfahrt wirklich bissel zu kurz geworden (möchte aber auch nicht ständig 17km Wattkopf Anfahrt haben..),
hab mich mal an eine kleine Ergänzung zum vorhandenen Trail gemacht, mal schaun wies weitergeht, ich verändere nicht wirklich viel, will auch keine Probleme mit'm Förster bekommen... (Fahre inzwischen ein Lapierre Raid 200, zwar auch nicht das beste, aber ich versteh inzwischen wenigstens warum ein Trekkingrad nicht ins Gelände sollte )


----------



## Scottrider01 (1. Februar 2013)

ja ich fahre auch ab undzu jetzt mal aber ich bin mehr wattkopf


----------



## shield (1. Februar 2013)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso! Aber inzwischen is mir die Abfahrt wirklich bissel zu kurz geworden (möchte aber auch nicht ständig 17km Wattkopf Anfahrt haben..),
> hab mich mal an eine kleine Ergänzung zum vorhandenen Trail gemacht, mal schaun wies weitergeht, ich verändere nicht wirklich viel, will auch keine Probleme mit'm Förster bekommen... (Fahre inzwischen ein Lapierre Raid 200, zwar auch nicht das beste, aber ich versteh inzwischen wenigstens warum ein Trekkingrad nicht ins Gelände sollte )



na immerhin!

dann bin ich mal gespannt was ich demnächst auf dem turmberg zu sehen bekomme.


----------



## Scottrider01 (2. Februar 2013)

Hast du vor Weiterzubauen


----------



## mikekc22 (3. Februar 2013)

Scottrider01 schrieb:


> Hast du vor Weiterzubauen


Joa, hab vom Kletterpark in Richtung 'Am Grollenberg' vor,
Genaueres Sage ich aber lieber nicht. (Oder nur per pn)
200 m stehen schon


----------



## Scottrider01 (4. Februar 2013)

Cool du kannst mir bitte ne PN schreiben wo du dein Plan mir sagst


----------



## mikekc22 (5. Februar 2013)

Hab... Habs jetz 3x versucht, aber iwie ist nie was im Postausgang zu sehen.
Wenn nix angekommen is, schreib du mir mal ne PN, vlt. kann ich dann antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

